# at what temp do you stop working??



## MAULEMALL (May 16, 2010)

4:30 to 1:00.... I am cramping like a .... 

supposed to only be 91 tommorow... guess I'll take a jacket


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Just unloaded the ol' Rockwell
miter saw (all metal,no plastic.)
Got a first degree burn imprint
of the motor housing on my arm!


----------



## qball (Apr 21, 2009)

guys, heat stress and sickness is cumulative. it adds up. one day of high heat and humidity is bad, but it gets markedably worse each following day. no job is worth getting sick over, so please, be careful.


----------



## dnconstruction (Apr 5, 2007)

thanks for all the good inputs, but I have one question!?! How the hell don't the neighbors complain when your on a roof at 4 in the am?? Where I live you start up that compressor at 6:59am your going to see the police within 5 min.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

out in the rural areas, my roofer/friend when he was in his 20s, he would start at 5am and no complaints, if he's in town then it's 7am start time


----------



## Joedog (Feb 15, 2009)

we work all day no matter how hot...been 95+ alot this year....work on the tan.:thumbsup:


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

dnconstruction said:


> thanks for all the good inputs, but I have one question!?! How the hell don't the neighbors complain when your on a roof at 4 in the am?? Where I live you start up that compressor at 6:59am your going to see the police within 5 min.


The roof I am on is in 2 acre zonning, well wooded, to break the noise


----------



## mmike032 (May 30, 2007)

doesnt matter how hot it is, we work in the heat
past few weeks have been 110* heat indexes but this week hasnt been as bad although supposed to be in the 100s again tomorrow

but in the winter when it gets down in the 20s I wont start until a little later in the morning and have a torpedo heater blowing.
I hate the cold


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

mmike032 said:


> but in the winter when it gets down in the 20s I wont start until a little later in the morning and have a torpedo heater blowing.
> I hate the cold



You big wuss, that is just when it is getting comfortable to work.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

I love the winter. other than bundling up layers and feeling bulky, I don't mind the cold. I've done hardie plank siding jobs at 5-10 degrees for weeks on end. 
I can't stand anything in the 90s with high humidity for more than a few days.
I'm looking forward to tomorrow when it's going to be below 100 for the first time this week.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> You big wuss, that is just when it is getting comfortable to work.


Hey, I resemble that remark :laughing:



angus242 said:


> However, what hits me the hardest is cold. 99.9% of my work is interior within a conditioned area. However, there is a lot of water used in tiling, both for mixing thinset and cleaning buckets/tools. When the temperature dips into low teens or single digits, I suffer.





angus242 said:


> I look like the rusty tinman in the cold. It's all bad :blink:


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Word inside a garage today. Went there yesterday to look into wiring in a 4-post lift. The lift had not even been assembled yet so the owner asked if i wanted the job. I hate turning down work so i took it. I didnt get there until 9am after loading up the trailer and driving about 35 miles, worked non-stop until 3:30 and by then i was ready to pass out. My helper and i took a quick breather, drank a gallon of water and went back to work. We gave up at 5pm, just to tired after taking a break. Tomorrow we go back to finish. I forgot to take the water jug this morning, tomorrow it will not be forgotten.


----------



## Cjeff (Dec 14, 2009)

I work from -40 celcius to +30celcius. And that is all in the same day!!!! 
Not quite, but close, we had 28celcius 2 days ago and the other night the furnace came on


----------



## johnsmith_2010 (Jul 8, 2010)

You can force people to work in hot environment but you will not have the efficiency from the employees you are looking for. For a quality work you should have both Quality and Quantity and for this you need to have efficiency of your employees.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Yesterday the temp inside my trailer was 105-110, inside the garage where i was working varied between 98-105. I used my laser thermometer to check the garage, damn hot and humid for sure.


----------



## Electric_Light (Nov 25, 2007)

dnconstruction said:


> thanks for all the good inputs, but I have one question!?! How the hell don't the neighbors complain when your on a roof at 4 in the am?? Where I live you start up that compressor at 6:59am your going to see the police within 5 min.


Well, I can't say I blame the neighbors. Nobody likes to be disrupted when they're expecting peace and quiet, just as you would be offended if telemarketers, collection agencies or survey takers called you at 11PM on Sunday nights on the basis that you'll be home with a great certainty and its cheap time for Indian call centers.

Starting loud work at 4AM to put your workers comfort over the welfare of neighborhood is utterly selfish and disrespectful not to mention probably a violation of noise ordinance.


----------



## Gough (May 1, 2010)

We're stopping at (goes to check temperature)...85. We're at the point in the current exterior repaint where we've run out of shade. We'll go back in another 5 hours (6PM) and work until dusk.


----------



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

I only work if it somewhere between 65 to 67:clap:


----------



## Rise Above (Nov 26, 2009)

We shut it down when it gets to be 110-115, oh how I love this Arizona dry heat. Stay hydrated out there, the heat can be dangerous.


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

I was doing a lead safe job last week in 100 + degree weather... 

I had to empty the sweat out of my respirator every few minutes and my protective suit was full of water as well. That was the last lead safe job that I will do outdoors in the full sun! Here's the kicker, no drinking inside of the containment area and it takes 5 minutes to get out of a sweaty protective suit, by the time you fill up on water and sweat it out you only have a few minutes of working time if you play by the rules.

My way of not really bending the rules: set my exterior containment tape from the neighbors chain link fence to the owners house, backed my truck up to within a foot of the containment, had a few gallons of water on my tailgate (20+ feet from the actual work area), I could walk over (staying in the containment) while reaching outside to drink water.......so my arms and face broke the rules but I'm alive to talk about it. 

My normal rules are: over 100 with heat index= no work and under 20 including a wind chill= no work. With a week + of over 100 degrees these rules were broken to keep up with production.


----------



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

dnconstruction said:


> thanks for all the good inputs, but I have one question!?! How the hell don't the neighbors complain when your on a roof at 4 in the am?? Where I live you start up that compressor at 6:59am your going to see the police within 5 min.


We don't slam ladders around. We quietly remove the existing roof. We quietly clean up and load any loose debris in the trailer. We quietly load felt on the roof while sweeping it off. 
Every person knows his job and there is no need for talking, yelling, or radios. Etc, etc. At 7: am, we start nailing, etc. Usually off the job by 11:


----------



## FrehouseRemdlin (Dec 23, 2008)

mmike032 said:


> doesnt matter how hot it is, we work in the heat
> past few weeks have been 110* heat indexes but this week hasnt been as bad although supposed to be in the 100s again tomorrow
> 
> but in the winter when it gets down in the 20s I wont start until a little later in the morning and have a torpedo heater blowing.
> I hate the cold


 
im with you, down here in Alabama, if you quit when it got hot, you'd never get anything done. And in the winter, layer layer layer, and stand in front of the heater with a coffee during breaks.


----------



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

FrehouseRemdlin said:


> im with you, down here in Alabama, if you quit when it got hot, you'd never get anything done. And in the winter, layer layer layer, and stand in front of the heater with a coffee during breaks.


Why stand in front of the heater? Makes a startling difference when you get 3' away. Dress for the outdoors weather and you're good to go.


----------



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

I forgot to mention earlier. After we finish, we dump the trash, break metal, get the material, load the trucks with whatever is needed the next day. Get to the shop in the morning, start them up and roll out. Time in shop? About 4-5 minutes.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

3 times.
#1. At lunch time
#2. At dark
#3. When the job is done.

Can't really think of any days we just stopped working because of heat. On the really hot days we may take up to a 2 hour luch break.


----------

